# New Pics of my Boys <3 (Big Pics)



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay! Finnaly some new pics.  ( Including my newest, Gurgle, which most of you haven't seen before!) Enjoy! 

Leo <3









Cosmo <3









Gurgle <3









and Last but not least, Squirt! <3








(Not the best pic, ;P Hes very camera shy...)


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

beautiful fishies! i love gurgles name lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------

